# mysql abfrage probleme mit Umlauten



## asher (18. Juli 2008)

Hi Leute,

ich habe da ein kleines Problem mit der Abfrage der Datenbank.
Ich will eine Suchfunktion erstellen um nach personen zu suchen.
Allgemein werden die Personen auch gefunden allerding werden die Namen mit Umlauten nur ausgegeben, wenn der Buchstabe eingegeben wird wie in der Datenbank.
Also der name Schmidt kann mit schmidt und Schmidt gefunden werden (groß/kleinschreibung) der Name Übermann aber nur mit Übermann.
Der Buchstabe wird kodiert gesucht  \xDC für Ü und \xFC für ü

wie kann ich das handlen


----------



## Gumbo (18. Juli 2008)

Wie sieht denn die Tabellen-/Datenbankkonfiguration bezüglich der Zeichenkodierung, des Zeichensatzes und der Kollation aus?


----------



## asher (18. Juli 2008)

also ich habe eine mysql datenbank und arbeite mit phpmyAdmin.
Ich weiß leider nicht mehr welche Zeichenformatierung ich ausgewählt hatte, wie kann ich das nachträglich sehen


----------



## asher (18. Juli 2008)

Tabellenformat ist MYISAM, FeldTyp ist Varchar,PHPMyAdmin ist als Deutsch Utf-8 eingestellet.


----------



## Dunas (18. Juli 2008)

Du könntest doch den Suchnamen auch so codieren wie in der Tabelle.
Wenn einer "Übermann" suchst du eben nach "\xDCbermann" oder "\xFCbermann"


----------



## asher (18. Juli 2008)

gibt es da schon eine fertige Funktion oder so für php


----------



## Dunas (19. Juli 2008)

nicht das ich eine kennen würde.aber für 4 Zeichen kannst du sie dir ja schnell selber schreiben.


----------



## asher (22. Juli 2008)

Also ich hab es jetzt mit der Funktion :


```
$liste1 = ereg_replace("ü","h",$liste1);
```
versucht aber ob ich jetzt anstelle des "ü"  \u00fc, \u00FC, /u00fc oder /u00FC eingebe,
der Buchstabe ü wird nicht ersetzt. wenn ich  jetzt aber einen anderen Buchstaben wie "a" oder "l" versuche zu ersetzen dann klappt es. nur bei den Umlauten t es net

Woran kann das denn liegen


----------

